# Issimo



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Who here uses it? Is it any good? Could you PM me? Im sorry but it seems a little steep to pay $50 for VIP Membership at a forum that barely has any real traffic just for a Twitter application.

I am honestly just curious about it because I see people tweeting what their listening to.

So anyways .... is it any good?


----------



## Kris_WasHere (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow there charging 50.00 dollars now ? When i got it, it was only 20... But anyways it's a really awesome app actually! Has some great features and also has push! Only other one besides Twitter App that i think has push but i could be wrong about that


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a great app. I dropped plume for it in a second. Push notifications are great too. Its almost like straight text messaging  And I think the dev offers sales on VIP memberships pretty often.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I guess what I find interesting about this app is:

1. all the hype behind it
2. given that their are no reviews of it anywhere to speak of
3. and nobody really can articulate the features that it has that make it clearly superior to anything else out there.
4. I don't think I've seen a single screenshot of it in action even.

Now, it MAY very well be as uber-bitchin as everyone seems to indicate but ummm...WHY is that?


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> I guess what I find interesting about this app is:
> 
> 1. all the hype behind it
> 2. given that their are no reviews of it anywhere to speak of
> ...


I like it because of true push notifications. And I believe it will be hitting the market soon too. Heres a screenshot of mine. I changed the colors to ICS blue, but it's got a few built in themes that are pretty nice 

EDIT: No screenshots please

Edit: I tweeted this thread to the developer and I was told to feel free to let everyone know that VIP is only $10


----------



## jetshinoda (Aug 17, 2011)

I use it myself as well since the blackberry days till now..and i haven't use any other twitter apps since i came to android on 2009..
It still has things to add though..but nothing is perfect right?

Edit: attached my issimo screen

Edit: No screenshots please


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

sabbotage said:


> I like it because of true push notifications. And I believe it will be hitting the market soon too. Heres a screenshot of mine. I changed the colors to ICS blue, but it's got a few built in themes that are pretty nice
> 
> View attachment 19710
> 
> ...


So, push is it or anything else interesting?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm waiting very patiently for issimo to hit the market.

I believe with the VIP you get their future apps for free. Think I read that on the website but don't quote me.

Though I just can't find myself to pay 10 bux for it while Plume works great for me. 
I'm assuming it will be cheaper once its on the market. Which according to britishturbo sounds like it will happen sooner rather than later.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

jetshinoda said:


> I use it myself as well since the blackberry days till now..and i haven't use any other twitter apps since i came to android on 2009..
> It still has things to add though..but nothing is perfect right?
> 
> Edit: attached my issimo screen


How did you get the blue bar at the top of the screen with the refresh icon? I don't see that option anywhere


----------



## superstargoddess (Feb 26, 2012)

$10 is still a bit much for a Twitter client, unless they release a whole load of other good apps that you get too. And I mean a WHOLE load.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Woah, can't believe I have never noticed this thread lol

I am part of issimoapps (graphic designer) Let me explain a bit about the app.

This project is the brainchild of britishturbo. Originally it started as a BB app. I came along a couple years ago and started work on the UI. When we both decide to go Android the project was moved into Android land and development started from square 1. Yes issimo has been under development for a long time. British is the only one coding for it and it has been a slow road to say the least. Both of us have put a ton of time into it(He way more than I) and we are very proud of it. At the same time it still has some work to be done. Very little work has been done the past month or so. A market release is close but currently it is still in priavte beta

As far as saying the price is too much: well we don't charge for the app. VIP members are granted access to the private beta and the money is used for server costs. Its the only way to offer push notifications while beta testing. We both have families and are doing this for fun. While at the same time learning.

So if you have anymore questions feel free to PM me. But this app is in private testing so please no discussion or screenshots of it. jetshinona, ima hurt you!







Don't post pics of pre-vip releases lol.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

sabbotage said:


> How did you get the blue bar at the top of the screen with the refresh icon? I don't see that option anywhere


He has a pre-vip build and isnt supposed to show it in public lol


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Woah, can't believe I have never noticed this thread lol
> 
> I am part of issimoapps (graphic designer) Let me explain a bit about the app.
> 
> ...


Thank you nate!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jetshinoda (Aug 17, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Woah, can't believe I have never noticed this thread lol
> 
> I am part of issimoapps (graphic designer) Let me explain a bit about the app.
> 
> ...


Lol sorry i know i shouldn't but heck i don't know what screen i should post haha..deleteing my post then 

Edit: thanks for putting the screen away nate :-D
Won't do that again B-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 874123 (Aug 12, 2011)

Will issimo follow Google's new Android UI/UX guidelines or is it some sort of overgrown twitter app? With Boid, Carbon, Plume and UberSocial moving to the new standard how does issimo look like? A description would be good enough if the screenshot embargo is seriously that tight.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll say I was a Tweetcaster fanboy and Issimo is IMO the best Twitter app out for Android. That being said Carbon does look pretty sexy but it's not out yet so Issimo it is!!!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Kelvino said:


> Will issimo follow Google's new Android UI/UX guidelines or is it some sort of overgrown twitter app? With Boid, Carbon, Plume and UberSocial moving to the new standard how does issimo look like? A description would be good enough if the screenshot embargo is seriously that tight.


Screenshot embargo isn't super tight. Just certain kinds. But there are several themes included and ICS is one of them.


----------



## 874123 (Aug 12, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Screenshot embargo isn't super tight. Just certain kinds. But there are several themes included and ICS is one of them.


Alright, hope to test a public beta soon. Sounds like a real promising competitor to the established apps.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I see pics on twitter all the time so yeah it isn't that tight.

I just want it so I can link my music to it! Haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jarhezion (Mar 3, 2012)

How come other twitter clients can't get push notifications but this one can? 
Just curious!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 874123 (Aug 12, 2011)

Jarhezion said:


> How come other twitter clients can't get push notifications but this one can?
> Just curious!


 From what I read it's because issimo runs its own servers to realize the push service unlike other twitter apps which can only use polling without the extra backend.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> I see pics on twitter all the time so yeah it isn't that tight.
> 
> I just want it so I can link my music to it! Haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


if all you want to do is tweet the music you are playing look into DroidNP


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> if all you want to do is tweet the music you are playing look into DroidNP


Actually I do want to try it because a lot of people I converse with on twitter use it and love it. But one of the big things for me was the music.

That being said, I will definitely check out that app. Thanks.Edit: unfortunately it doesn't work with ubermusic. Or if it does, I couldn't figure it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Souper (Jun 21, 2011)

Eh its good but not great, stuck in beta forever and rarely gets updated

They said it will be released to the market but that was said a year ago....not worth the 10 for beta testing

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aarnold0805 (Nov 5, 2011)

I actually think it's a dead project. You go to their website and it looks like the last updates were 6 or so months ago, and now when you click on their forum links it goes to a google search page. To bad, been following for awhile and it looked like a promising app.


----------



## jetshinoda (Aug 17, 2011)

aarnold0805 said:


> I actually think it's a dead project. You go to their website and it looks like the last updates were 6 or so months ago, and now when you click on their forum links it goes to a google search page. To bad, been following for awhile and it looked like a promising app.


You gotta be kidding man..6 months? It just got updated a week ago and no it's not a dead project..and the site works just fine for me here..you sure you typed the right website link?


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

I think he was confused during the server migration, now as issimo staff the app is very much alive and well. I may be biased but ive tried every app on the market aside from carbon which I havent tried as it isnt out and they just don't compare


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

BritishTurbo has just been very busy with things outside of Android and the Online world, is all have faith it's not a dead project.

Karnaj


----------



## Souper (Jun 21, 2011)

Eh get someone else help dev the app if your too busy, this app should of release to market long time ago

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Souper said:


> Eh get someone else help dev the app if your too busy, this app should of release to market long time ago
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Easier said. Over the last two or three 
years, I've watched countless developers rush 
apps to the market before their time and the end results are horrendous. Some of them promise updates then disappear with the customer's money.

Sent from my trunk. Don't laugh. Get help!!! (¬_¬)


----------



## Souper (Jun 21, 2011)

Shay D. Life said:


> Easier said. Over the last two or three
> years, I've watched countless developers rush
> apps to the market before their time and the end results are horrendous. Some of them promise updates then disappear with the customer's money.
> 
> Sent from my trunk. Don't laugh. Get help!!! (¬_¬)


Yeah when it finally comes out, it won't generate any popularity since its taking forever to get done,

Boid is a better twitter app since it actively updates and pushed out a great working alpha build for everyone to try out.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thehotboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Souper said:


> Yeah when it finally comes out, it won't generate any popularity since its taking forever to get done,
> 
> Boid is a better twitter app since it actively updates and pushed out a great working alpha build for everyone to try out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


I can bet that when it comes out it will still generate popularity & money, especially with all its unique features, as for Boid yepp they update frequently but you should probably check the percentage of phones that run ICS (which is the only OS Boid caters to, unlike Issimo)

one thing that I love about Issimo is how hard the devs work to please their customers.. even though its a small team they look for ways to incorporate our suggestions. Yeah it takes a couple of months to get betas out but Issimo has been functional as a twitter daily driver for a while now, it has a few bugs here n there but nothing serious.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Souper (Jun 21, 2011)

Meh, with plethora of devices running ics roms I doubt using boid will be a problem. I rather a app actively being updated then updates every 3 months

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thehotboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Souper said:


> Meh, with plethora of devices running ics roms I doubt using boid will be a problem. I rather a app actively being updated then updates every 3 months
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


yepp because there is a plethora of devices running ICS -_____-

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

So ... still thinking about this app. Any updates to it?


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Perpetually in alpha it looks like.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Moved to general. If you didn't develop the app yourself, it doesn't belong in Android Applications.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Today I was told soon by the dev. I've been told this before but I believe it.

Keeping my fingers crossed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Free beer tomorrow xD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Crickets

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

